# Dinner with Girlfriends Parents!



## Sarah (Sep 14, 2004)

A girl asks her boyfriend to come over Friday night and have
dinner with her parents. Since this is such a big event, the
girl announces to her boyfriend that after dinner, she would
like to go out and make love for the first time. 

Well, the boy is ecstatic, but he has never had sex before, so
he takes a trip to the pharmacist to get some condoms. The
pharmacist helps the boy for about an hour. He tells the boy
everything there is to know about condoms and sex. 

At the register, the pharmacist asks the boy how many condoms
he'd like to buy, a 3-pack, 10-pack, or family pack. The boy
insists on the family pack because he thinks he will be rather
busy, it being his first time and all. 

That night, the boy shows up at the girl's parents house and
meets his girlfriend at the door. "Oh, I'm so excited for you to
meet my parents, come on in!" 

The boy goes inside and is taken to the dinner table where the
girl's parents are seated. The boy quickly offers to say grace
and bows his head. 

A minute passes, and the boy is still deep in prayer, with his
head down. 

10 minutes pass, and still no movement from the boy. 

Finally, after 20 minutes with his head down, the girlfriend
leans over and whispers to the boyfriend, "I had no idea you
were this religious." 

The boy turns, and whispers back, "I had no idea your father was
a pharmacist."


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 14, 2004)

All the boys and girls in this story were over the age of 18


----------



## AnimEdge (Sep 14, 2004)

Haha funny


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 14, 2004)

...like I said...PSA's are great.


----------



## Sarah (Sep 14, 2004)

Absolutely


----------



## AaronLucia (Sep 15, 2004)

Why can't we just wait till we get married? Sheesh.


----------



## Silat Student (Sep 20, 2004)

OK somebody explain what a PSA is to me?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 20, 2004)

Silat Student said:
			
		

> OK somebody explain what a PSA is to me?


Public sevice announcement, I believe. But I've been wrong before.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 20, 2004)

Touch'O'Death said:
			
		

> Public sevice announcement, I believe. But I've been wrong before.


however, this is not one of those times.


----------



## Sin (Sep 27, 2004)

If i where in the girls father's postion I would actually be pretty impressed...cause at that point..the father would have already told the boy everything he knows about sex and the boy did buy condoms...he was being safe.  I would be impressed    :asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 27, 2004)

AaronLucia said:
			
		

> Why can't we just wait till we get married? Sheesh.


 .....rriiiiiight.  After all, folks have been waiting for marriage for years.....riiiiight.


----------



## OUMoose (Sep 27, 2004)

Sin said:
			
		

> If i where in the girls father's postion I would actually be pretty impressed...cause at that point..the father would have already told the boy everything he knows about sex and the boy did buy condoms...he was being safe.  I would be impressed    :asian:



Hehe.  Most of the guys I know that have daughters would be impressed too.  And just to make sure there were no slipups, I'm sure the condoms would be superglued and stapled on, just to prevent leaks.   :asian:


----------



## Silat Student (Sep 27, 2004)

Any of the fathers in my family would have been impressed as well, impressed walking to the closet and picking out the shotgun, impressed walking to the cabinet to make an ammo choice and impressed walking back into the dining room. :mp5


----------

